# Any ideas on what this is or a year?



## Rivnut (Mar 31, 2013)

An older guy who lives in a small town west of me heard that I was collecting some old Schwinn bikes.  He sent me these pictures.  Any ideas on what year/model it might be?  In this condition, what's it worth.  Could that be the original seat?  Anyone ever seen a steering wheel (suicide) knob attached to bicycle handlebars?  

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 31, 2013)

Not a Schwinn expert, but is that a red Phantom? I kinda like it all rough like that!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 31, 2013)

It does look like a red phantom. cool find!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 31, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> Anyone ever seen a steering wheel (suicide) knob attached to bicycle handlebars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed
> View attachment 90430View attachment 90431View attachment 90432View attachment 90433




Yes I have.
As kids we put whatever we thought was "cool" on our rides.




On the fenders:



And for that "special sound"...




We had no idea that some of these cards or wrappers would
someday be valuable !:o


----------



## jpromo (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like an all painted tank to me. And are those the 1946 skinny dropouts? Just throwing thoughts out there. Hard to tell if the fenders are rusty chrome or faded/rusty red.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 31, 2013)

Late forties B-6? Hard to tell, really rough condition.


----------



## Lynotch (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like a B6 to me.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2013)

And to answer one of your other questions, no, that seat's probably from the '60s.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 1, 2013)

Pretty far gone.  Plus stem wedge likely stuck in the steer tube pretty well.  Value?  Some value as parts or as a rusty whole. But lots of work to get it all apart and sold.  Even more work to knock it back together as a safe and functional bike.

A decent buy at $50 - $100, perhaps a bit more.  The tank is likely going to be close to a hundred bucks worth of value, the locking steer tube another hundred if you can get the stem and busted-off wedge out.  Plus some other $20 parts.  There's some money there, but you'll have to work to get it, and time ain't free.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2013)

*It''s home but ?????*

I drove out after work today to look at this bike with the intent of just looking at it.  Once I gave it the once over, I offered the guy $70 for it.  He opted with $80 so I took it.  A couple of things showed up in person that were not noticable (at least to me) in the picture but were on the bike were the fact that it is (after decoding H416154) it's a '51.  After rubbing on the rust on the chain guard I found "Phantom" painted on it.  It has the cyclelock, and the key turns freeely.  The horn is in the tank.  The headlight is in tact, just missing the lens.  Tank and fenders are rusty chrome.  Original colors were red and black.

Not in the picture, nor addressed over the phone were the wheels; the multi- speed (3?) rear hub - cable operated and it's free, and the speedometer parts  on the front hub and the speedometer hanging on the end of the cable.  It's got a ton of surface rust but there are no weak spots in the metal.  Wrong seat but ?????  I'm going to have a guy here in town who restores / sells / parts bikes take a look at it and give me an idea of what it would take to restore it.  Based on that, I'll decide what to do next.  I'll take some additonal pictures and post them when the sun is shining.

Ed


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 1, 2013)

Knew it was a red phantom 

Nice find man.

Nick.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Nick, what's the difference between a Phantom, a Black Phantom, and a Red Phantom?  Year, color scheme, equipment???

Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Knew it was a red phantom
> 
> Nice find man.
> 
> Nick.




_Nick, what's the difference between a Phantom, a Black Phantom, and a Red Phantom? Year, color scheme, equipment???

Ed _


For the same model year the Black, Red and Green Phantoms were the same except for the paint colors. The Black Phantoms had Black on the chainguard where as the other colors only had Phantom.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

Make sure about who you "take it to." We've seen some incredibly crappy "restorations"

done that people present to the Forum and they get picked apart for incorrect-ness. I would

get the bike home, take a bunch of detailed photos and post them here. Be careful and take

your time. Mistakes can cost a lot of dough and you have a real collector bike there. It is

in bad shape, but sometimes you can make a cooler "patina rider" than an over-restored

garage queen.......... Just sayin' ............ Post pics and we'll help.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 1, 2013)

its the color, phantom refers to all phantoms, black phantoms are black, red phantoms are red and green phantoms are green.

Nick.



GTs58 said:


> _Nick, what's the difference between a Phantom, a Black Phantom, and a Red Phantom? Year, color scheme, equipment???
> 
> Ed _
> 
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

*Red Phantoms*

I also recently acquired a Red Phantom. I found out that it's a 1954.
I was told by Cabe members that the early Reds had a more solid enamel finish.
Mine is more of a transparent Red .
Right now I'm at the stage of cleaning & removing the old paint & grease.
 Here's the parts for the front hub.
I found out that not only the hub, but the stem & bearings as well  have the
*SCHWINN* stamping.







and here's the Red that has been suggested by the forum members to leave as is:



There are many parts that are incorrect right now on this...but I'm taking
time to find the original parts to it...like the crank. The seat  should go
to an earlier bicycle style...but for now it'll do.

*Good Luck with your bike !*


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2013)

If I do decide to restore it, it will be something for my own enjoyment.  If everything isn't 100% authentic, it won't be that big of a deal to me.  If I decide to sell it, I'll point out any descrepancies.

Here's a picture of a 1910 era Iverson Johnson that my friend did; to his own tastes.  He has the fenders, and rack, and is looking for the correct bars and pedals.  For now, though, it's something he rides on pub crawls here locally.









I trust him for my purposes.

Ed


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

*1910 Iverson*



Rivnut said:


> If I do decide to restore it, it will be something for my own enjoyment.  If everything isn't 100% authentic, it won't be that big of a deal to me.  If I decide to sell it, I'll point out any descrepancies.
> 
> Here's a picture of a 1910 era Iverson Johnson that my friend did; to his own tastes.  He has the fenders, and rack, and is looking for the correct bars and pedals.  For now, though, it's something he rides on pub crawls here locally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

If he did that Iver, he knows what he is doing. 

Just trying to protect a newbie......


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> its the color, phantom refers to all phantoms, black phantoms are black, red phantoms are red and green phantoms are green.
> 
> Nick.




What color is a blue phantom?


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> If he did that Iver, he knows what he is doing.
> 
> Just trying to protect a newbie......




Thanks,

I've been around the block a few times during restorations of the 17 Buick Rivieras that I've owned, restored, and maintained.  This bike stuff was just supposed to be a couple of bikes to get me through the winter without becoming too bored.  Damned disease isn't it; any known cures?

Ed


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

*1955 Ladies Blue Phantom*



Larmo63 said:


> What color is a blue phantom?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2013)

2jakes said:


>




So can you verify that a Blue Phantom was actually blue?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> So can you verify that a Blue Phantom was actually blue?




Can *you* verify that a Blue Phantom was not actually blue ?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2013)

*Grease her up & ride her*

Restored is not for me - especially when it has that much rust on her -- I like the rust - tells a story - grease it up & take her out - you would be surprised of the kind of reaction you get from others -- I do the Long Beach Marathon 26.2 Bicycle ride every year on the rustiest bicycle I can find that has been gone through mechanically top to bottom -- it's a blast -- here is a picture of my Red Phantom that I rode in the bicycle coral the day before the Marathon I have a even crustier one now that I am working on for this years event in October -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm with Frank... restored Phantoms are everywhere..but the Patina on that is just so cool to me!! I'd grease it and ride the wheels off! (Also, let it be known that I also knew it was a Red Phantom!  )


----------



## pelletman (Apr 2, 2013)

Send it to American Restorations.  They are bike restoration experts



Larmo63 said:


> Make sure about who you "take it to." We've seen some incredibly crappy "restorations"
> 
> done that people present to the Forum and they get picked apart for incorrect-ness. I would
> 
> ...


----------



## pelletman (Apr 2, 2013)

You've been cured, Rivieras WERE the disease.  

I would rub that down with wd40 and 0000 steel wool before I did anything restoration wise to see if  you can get finish back



Rivnut said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've been around the block a few times during restorations of the 17 Buick Rivieras that I've owned, restored, and maintained.  This bike stuff was just supposed to be a couple of bikes to get me through the winter without becoming too bored.  Damned disease isn't it; any known cures?
> 
> Ed


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2013)

*Red Phantom*



rockabillyjay said:


> I'm with Frank... restored Phantoms are everywhere..but the Patina on that is just so cool to me!! I'd grease it and ride the wheels off! (Also, let it be known that I also knew it was a Red Phantom!  )




" Restored Phantoms are everywhere " & I salute those that can make this happen.
But count me in with Frank. I just obtained an "unrestored " Red Phantom & I plan
on taking care of it & leave it as is. 
*Frank... Love your Red Phantom, Thanks for sharing ! *


----------

